
Show HN: L2 – An untyped, unsafe, and unhygienic programming language - murisitarusenga
https://github.com/murisi/L2
======
murisitarusenga
I designed a programming language, L2, a while ago by stripping C down to a
minimal core and adding Lisp-style procedural macros to it. In addition to the
original bootstrapping compiler written in C, I've now built a self-hosting
compiler for it.

~~~
rain1
Well done. It looks awesome! I like how you can build it from C before doing a
self hosted build. Do you have any further plans?

~~~
murisitarusenga
Thanks. No, no further plans at the moment. I just wanted to see what a
program in L2 might look like.

